# Massey Ferguson 3690, the good, the bad, and the ugly



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

What do you guys think of the Massey 3690?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Big sisu diesel with the better Dynashift 4 step partial powershift was a great tractor. Closed centre hydraulics. Still bring big money around here.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

https://talk.newagtalk.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=52544&DisplayType=flat

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I noticed it is a 1000 pto only and I recall you mentioning both 1000 and 540 when talking about a Case tractor.

Regards, Mike

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/8/7/879-massey-ferguson-3690.html


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Vol said:


> I noticed it is a 1000 pto only and I recall you mentioning both 1000 and 540 when talking about a Case tractor.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/8/7/879-massey-ferguson-3690.html


Interesting, I found one on tractorhouse and they say it has both. I may just want to give them a call and find. out.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

CowboyRam said:


> Interesting, I found one on tractorhouse and they say it has both. I may just want to give them a call and find. out.


I have a 8150 which is just a newer version and it said only 1000rpm but in parts manual Europe version had 540 option available.Internal parts looked same in parts book so ordered a 540 shaft and it worked.

There is a 540/1000 toggle switch in cab for the digital readout on dash and is the reason we dug into it.Why would it have that if 540 not available?A good parts man helped to figure it all out!

To bad you are not closer I have a 540 shaft from MF 8150 and it would possibly work.Have to look in parts book to see if it crosses over.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

CowboyRam said:


> What do you guys think of the Massey 3690?


if Massey would of just skipped the 2000 series and gone to 3000 series you would see a lot more MF around.I don't think there was a lot of 3000 series tractors sold because of the train wreck with 2000 series but have heard they are pretty decent tractors.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Some of the 3000 series were not great but the 3075, 3095, 3120 etc with dynashift boxes sure were!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy 7495 owner and I have 540/750/1000 PTO.
Love the Fendt Dynashift and the 6.6L Sisu diesel.
Hey,,,the MF3690 has a much bigger 7.4L Valmet diesel!!! 
I was all set to buy a boxcar Magnum and went for the MF instead.
Still kind of yearn for the 8.3L Cummin(g)s
What sold me was the 33MPH road speed on the Massy versus the 19MPH road speed on the Magnum.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

According to tractordata the 3690 only weighs about 14000 pounds. That may just be a little light to pull a 3x4 baler. What do you guys think?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

CowboyRam said:


> According to tractordata the 3690 only weighs about 14000 pounds. That may just be a little light to pull a 3x4 baler. What do you guys think?


Does it have duals?I'm thinking 14,000 without duals??Wouldn't be hard to add weight,fluid in tires,axle wieghts or a rack of weights on front.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

swmnhay said:


> Does it have duals?I'm thinking 14,000 without duals??Wouldn't be hard to add weight,fluid in tires,axle wieghts or a rack of weights on front.


Tractordata says between 13073 to 14131. I am still leaning more toward the 2wd Case IH 7130; even though it has more hours and is older, but I am still trying to weigh all of my options.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Just had a sale bill pop up on my FB with a 7130 on it in ND.Ill try to get you a link.
https://www.mooreauctionsllc.com/auctions.htm


----------



## haysprout (Mar 2, 2015)

I would lean towards the Magnum as well. However, Kamp Implement here in Belgrade, MT has a Case 2594 with duals that looks sharp. They recently lost the CaseIH franchise and may be willing to deal to move stuff off the lot.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

haysprout said:


> I would lean towards the Magnum as well. However, Kamp Implement here in Belgrade, MT has a Case 2594 with duals that looks sharp. They recently lost the CaseIH franchise and may be willing to deal to move stuff off the lot.


I have heard that those tractors had some transmission issues. After having problems with my Massey I am not sure I want pull the hammer on something that has been known to have trany problems.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

CowboyRam said:


> I have heard that those tractors had some transmission issues. After having problems with my Massey I am not sure I want pull the hammer on something that has been known to have trany problems.


I too have heard that they were prone to have power shift issues in time. I always really liked the styling of the 2594's and would own one now if I could find the right one.

Regards, Mike


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Vol said:


> I too have heard that they were prone to have power shift issues in time. I always really liked the styling of the 2594's and would own one now if I could find the right one.
> 
> Regards, Mike


They are good looking tractors; I do like the price, but I am just a little gun shy after having problems with my Massey.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

CowboyRam said:


> I have heard that those tractors had some transmission issues. After having problems with my Massey I am not sure I want pull the hammer on something that has been known to have trany problems.


Every powershift is going to wear out eventually. As long as someone hasn't done stationary pto work with it in reverse or used it a lot as a break I don't think I'd consider it trouble prone. And unlike your Massey it's a valuable enough tractor to actually repair instead of throw away. But, if you're still gun shy after your most recent experience, I get it.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

A 2390 or 2590 would make a good tractor for a 3x4 baler. No 540 pto available, nor would one want one on a tractor this size. Good power, steering, hydraulics, seat and excellent air conditioning. Powershift may fail but if it has been redone it should last a long time on a baler. Have mechanic check it over first of course but don't be afraid to buy one.


----------

